
Physics Offers Explanation to Why Time Flies as We Get Older - will123195
https://www.studyfinds.org/days-gone-by-physics-offers-explanation-to-why-time-flies-as-we-get-older/
======
NCG_Mike
Time is an illusion. Tea-Time doubly so.

